# HPD and libido



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife is genetically predisposed to having high blood pressure. She has been on some medication for a while (few years) and I really didn't notice that much of a change in her sex drive (never really been as high as I would like it). But today, she went to her doctor for a checkup and was told that the medication she is on is not doing the job and he changed her to a more powerful med. I am now nervous that this is going to affect her libido in a bad way. I know that men taking bp meds can have issues with the inability to get an erection. Are there any women out there that has experience with this issue? If so, any advice on what I should expect?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, title should have been HBP and libido. HPD is an acronym that I use at work quite frequently.


----------

